# Sea salt



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if most fish hobbyist add a little bit of sea salt ever so often to help with healing, stress, and cut down on nitrates. If so, how often do you add sea salt to your fresh water aquarium. Thank you.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

if my fish get sick, I add it 1 tablespoon per 10g


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I add 1 table spoon for every 20 gallons. For some reason my fish are more active if there is salt in the water. Anyone else notice that or are my fish just weird?

If any are sick then I do as p45 said.


----------

